# Halloumi Cheese



## JGDean (Jul 11, 2014)

I picked up some semi-soft white olive cheese and that disappeared quickly with fresh bread, fruit and wine. I have another called Halloumi that I have never tried. After I brought it home I realized it has mint on it. I'm not sure what to do with it as I'm not a big fan of mint except in tea. Any ideas?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 11, 2014)

Typically, it is grilled up, just until getting gooey, and served with pita bread.

With mint, I imagine the same grilled treatment would work, and then drizzle a little honey on it, maybe have some citrus segments with it too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 11, 2014)

Ooooh, saganaki! Love this stuff! Opa! 

http://greekfood.about.com/od/appetizerssalads/r/friedcheese.htm


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 11, 2014)

Check out Food Network Magazine, July/August 

there is a Watermelon and Halloumi appetizer by Michael Symon in there. 
He marinates the watermelon - shallot/garlic/salt/red wine vinegar/honey/EVOO, sprinkle with toasted sliced almonds and fresh mint.....   places the melon on top of the grilled Halloumi, hmmmmm...   

... sounds scrumptious - have just learned about Halloumi and am experimenting with it.  It is very salty, best grilled with some sort of accompaniment.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 11, 2014)

Maybe having mint in it, it's intended to be served with lamb?

I like Halloumi cheese fried in some olive oil until it's brown and starting to get gooey then serve on pita/flatbread.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 11, 2014)

My understanding is that it is just an appetizer, but thank you! 

sounds like the perfect appetizer to go with a lamb entree!   Hah! move over Iron Chefs,  we're sneaking up on yuh.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2014)

I need to look out for this cheese!  It sounds SO good!  Is it common enough to find at the supermarket or do I need to go to a specialty store?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 12, 2014)

I've found plain Halloumi at both Trader Joe's and Wegmans. Have never seen the mint one. Since we're not fond of mint I'll have to make sure I don't pick up this variety.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 12, 2014)

Whole foods has it.  We got some once and tried it grilled.  Pretty good. 

Just FYI, we tried a melon/cheese dish once.  It wasn't halloumi, maybe ricotta salata?  Never again, it was really weird tasting.  And it was a recipe from somebody or someplace trustworthy.  I'll have to look it up later as am not at home.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2014)

I have all three within a stone's throw.  I'll check it out!  Thanks!!


----------



## Cronker (Jul 9, 2015)

Haloumi, if not treated well, has a rubbery texture and "squeaks" when you bite into it.
Definitely grill it gently.  It won't melt, as such, but will become soft and bubble slightly.
Serve with Melba toasts or grissini as an appetizer.
Lovely.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 31, 2015)

Marinate it in some EVOO, grill some lamb sausage, eggplant, tomatoes, red and yellow peppers, and zucchini . I haven't had it with mint but you could search out a lamb sausage with mint. Toss the veggies with EVOO, honey and fresh lemon juice. I like mint, so I would toss the grilled veggies with minced fresh mint  before serving.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 31, 2015)

And grill the cheese for a couple of mins each side.


----------

